# Coral Reef Thriving in Sediment-Laden Waters



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/07/120731201251.htm


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*A very good read.*

A very good read.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Taipan said:


> A very good read.


Thanks for taking the time to read,Taipan, I read through it once, so I don't fully understand it 100%, but been studying this a bit over the years, my assumption is:

The coral mentioned are light loving sps, maybe not acro's requiring depth's of approx 0-15 ft, but are one's that might be 10-25 ft depth, imo.

Since the water is browned/greened with low visibility, then the par value must be low, meaning these guy's in their approx 10 ft of water, are actually in 30 plus ft of water's par value, These par value's, are not associated, to healthy sps of this particular species, imo.

Since, they are not getting the right light, they are allowing themselves to adapt and thrive, by changing there dormant different letter, alga clades, to ones that prefer these condition's.

Quite possibly, maybe getting rid of extra one's, through asexual reproduction, not suitable for those conditions, leaving strong alga clades.

Maybe even ultimately changing it's own physical structure in the process, even altering it's filtering part's, for food absorption rates and other sphincter muscles to better fit it's new food size prey environment, imo.

A % of them are light loving and a % of them like to capture food prey, These %, are now altered based on environmental condition's, that brought about micro/macro adaptation.

I read somewhere, that coral too, can use up phosphate/nitrate's to a %, they can also filter all types of appropriate size food organics surrounding them, and also devour large appropriate live prey.

This I think allows the coral to rely on less then pristine condition's, with lowered par value's.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I agree with what you've just posted. It's all about adaptability. Too bad it will take hundreds of years for us to enjoy non-pristine conditions in our Displays . It's good to know that in such hostile and polluted environments; corals are surviving and thriving.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

For better clarification, would need: 

Time, people, $, propagation, photo, microscope, skills.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Taipan said:


> I agree with what you've just posted. It's all about adaptability. Too bad it will take hundreds of years for us to enjoy non-pristine conditions in our Displays . It's good to know that in such hostile and polluted environments; corals are surviving and thriving.


For sure,

I bet there is a bit more to learn from that exact location, I would be interested in any more info on the yuma's or anemones in the area as well.

If you run in to it, please post it.

also

Similar situations of coral's with waste/less then prestine condition's, in other part's of the planet!


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

For better clarification, would need: 

Time, people,$, propagation and photo skills.

Ex, with the Aussi Yuma, we would be better suited knowing it's exact info of it's surroundings on where it was collected. Along with each step of the processing of it arriving here in Canada.

If things work out to be fine on their end, then as collector's and smaller time propagator's, we need to change a few things!

Dr B.T


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Taipan,

You're, right, about us having less then pristine condition's

One thing missing from my travels of the net, is the exact knowledge of the food in his gut, and what is absorbed through filtering the water column and devouring live prey.

Maybe the exact analysis of the small things, may give a clue about the larger things.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Got to start somewhere, going to take a free intro biology class @ st clair. windsor.


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

Its also interesting how they say the corals growth is at its maximum when sedimentation rates are at their peak. And that Middle Reef contains corals that have adapted to low light and high sedimentation rates over the mere 700years it has been growing...
From what I've seen/studied in university and Bermuda and other Caribbean reefs is that high sedimentation rates in reef areas that normally experience little to no sedimentation is, the corals cannot keep up with nutrient buildup and become smothered and die as a result. This is frequently seen when docks and harbours and ports are build near reefs and constant boat turbulence stirs the water and literally annihilate the surrounding reef.
It would be nice to know what species of corals are thriving in Middle Reef. If I find out I'll be sure to let you guys know.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the insight, makes sense, I'm noticing in my tank, that when detritus is pushed through a certain size mesh on my return, it provides a nice dusting of food for coral's.

When I make a small adjustment in my set up, ex. rock's piled the wrong way, causing build up of different size organics.

The one thing I notice is the larger particles of organic matter, choke the coral, smother their respiratory, shade their z-algae, ultimately leading to a untimely death, unless quick diagnoses and the situation is fixed/cleared.

I run a skimmerless, tap water reef, *not too smart*,

Had me looking over the years @ a cleaner food source for the f-ric/yuma anemone, while learning how to attack/eliminate, I guess you can call it, the bad bacteria and nitrate/phosphate, chlorine, ammonia,metals etc etc.

Read a bit about phyto and would like to learn a bit more about it, along with
dna etc shuffling,splicing.


----------

